# Plow for Yamaha 350



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a Yamaha 350 Wolverine 1997. Is this quad big enough to put a plow on???
I have a 100 yard drive way with a turn around. I would not let the snow accumulate over 4 inches or so.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bowhunter74 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, you will do ok.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

*thanks bowhuter*

thanks bow hunter, I was wondering if anyone would respond. any other input from anyone would be appreciated. hey bowhunter74 I'm also a bow hunter. I take two weeks off from work every November. I just was a nice 8 pointer tonight while riding. Hunting is not as good here in NY as it is where you are in MO.

later


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I once had a 2001 Wolverine 350 with a manual lift Cycle Country plow. It did pretty good. Not as good as my 04 Prairie 700 did but it didn't have a problem moving the snow.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

as long as it is 4/wd you will be good. if it is 2/wd you better be heavy and put chains on the rear.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I had a 48" Moose plow on my 1996 Wolverine, I used the winch to lift it. We had a couple of real snowy years and two 14"+ storms and it plowed like a champ!!!! The only time I had trouble is when the snow was heavy and I was plowing with the blade angled, but one 80 lb tube sand on the rear rack solved that problem. I only had the stock tires as well. The only reason I didn't go with a bigger plow is so that I could load it in the bed of my truck, I think it would of pushed a 60" with no problem.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It will work just put chains on it.


----------

